# New decor loosing paint?



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 1, 2006)

I just bought a beautiful new decoration for my tank a week ago and it's already loosing some of it's paint. I ordered it from That Pet Place online. It's a beautiful plastic tree man and I paid $30 for this thing. I can't believe the paint is already coming off and leaving ugly white patches underneath. Has anyone else had this problem? I've never had this problem with any of my other decorations unless it was years old and flaked after I scrubbed it.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I had one decoration do that once and took it back to PetCo and they exchanged it. Have you tried contacting the company? If it was $30 I would definitely seek replacement or a refund! Also, if it's losing it's color that color is going somewhere, I'd definitely take it out of the tank to play it safe.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I would take the decration out of your tank to play it safe. If its flaking you dont want your fish to eat the flakes that are falling off.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

send itback! you should get a refund for a defective product!


----------



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 1, 2006)

*I hope*

I hope I can. I've already thrown away the receipt because I thought I was keeping it. I took it out and I've sent them a complaint about it. Hopefully, I will hear back from them. It will be expensive to mail back because it's so heavy. Hopefully, they will let me exchange it for something. Scarey to pick something out now because I'll worry about it doing the same thing. How are you to know if the paint will stay on or not?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problem. The company shouldn't be selling products like that in the first place. Do you have the actual make of the ornament? 

I would ask for a full refund if I were you (including postage) and take your business elsewhere. Anyway, good luck whatever you decide to do.

Katherine


----------



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 1, 2006)

*that pet place*

I've always used That Pet Place for online ordering because their prices are so good and everything has been great that I've ordered before. I wish I could remember what company made this. Here's the link to the item http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ve/T1/F46LX+0588+0129/EDP/51137/Itemdy00.aspx


----------



## RubberFrog (Nov 30, 2006)

kateyoup said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem. The company shouldn't be selling products like that in the first place. Do you have the actual make of the ornament?
> 
> I would ask for a full refund if I were you (including postage) and take your business elsewhere. Anyway, good luck whatever you decide to do.
> 
> Katherine


That's a little harsh. That Fish Place is just a retailer. I'm certain they didn't manufacture the product....

I've been in there Lancaster store several times and found the help very knowledgeable. 

Sweet, call their catalog department and give them a chance to make it right beofre you decide they are worthless.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend the use of painted decors. They tend to peel off with time and who knows what toxic substances in it can harm the fish.:wink2:
Another thing to consider is that they often look unnatural in the tank but it occurs that it may depend on a person's choice.


----------

